# Revitailzing an old paintball marker



## Canuck (May 13, 2014)

In today's world paintball sizes no longer match the larger bores found in older markers.  In order to compensate for the variations in today's paint size, manufacturers have produced barrels that accept sizing sleeves that can be changed to suit.  Older markers, however, were often only produced in "uni-body" configurations (body and barrel are one piece) making it difficult to use them with current "ammunition".  I decided to re-vitalize one such marker so that it would benefit from a popular insert system:


----------



## TOOLMASTER (May 14, 2014)

BIGGER THAN STD .68?


----------



## Canuck (May 14, 2014)

The older barrels tend to measure around .690 and slightly larger but the new paint often comes out of the bag at .685 and smaller which causes roll-outs and poor efficiency.


----------



## TOOLMASTER (May 14, 2014)

Freak barrel system fixes that right ;-)


----------



## Canuck (May 14, 2014)

TOOLMASTER said:


> Freak barrel system fixes that right ;-)



The inserts certainly do...


----------

